# Bildgröße ändern...



## blumikus (21. April 2008)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Video. Ich habe es komprimiert und leider auch die Bildgröße, also das Seitenverhältnis geändert.

So sieht es jetzt leider aus: -> hier

Aber so soll es eigentlich sein: -> hier

Kann man das irgendwie reparieren oder rückgängig machen? Ich benutze von Sony Vegas 6. Ich wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar. Ach ja, die Original Datei hat der kleine blumikus leider nicht mehr. 

Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg.


----------



## chmee (22. April 2008)

Die Qualität wird definitiv leiden, da es einfach weniger Pixel sind, ABER :

Möglichkeit 1
mit VirtualDub den schwarzen Rand croppen ( abschneiden ) 
dann unproportional resizen.

Möglichkeit 2
auch wieder den schwarzen Rand abschneiden
Diesmal der Videodatei sagen, es sei eine Pixel Aspect Ratio von 1,33


VirtualDub Cropping - Als Effekt Nulltransform nehmen, dann wird der Button im
Effektfenster anwählbar.

Pixel Aspect Ratio ändern mit Mpeg4 Modifier - http://www.moitah.net/

Nebenbei : Eine Bildgröße von 360x240 ist ungewöhnlich, das ist ein Seitenverhältnis von 3:2, was eher Fotografie entspricht als Film ( 4:3 oder 16:9 etc. ). 

mfg chmee


----------

